# Cool edit noise reduction



## DerDieb (24. Juni 2004)

hallo leute, da ich amateurhaft rappe....
teste ich so einige programme aus... nun ist meine frage bei cool edit gibts ja die noise reduction... aber egal wie ich da rum fummel... entweder ist sich alles gleich oder es kommt nur son zischen...gibts da standard einstellungen oder kann mir mal jemand sagen wie dass da laufen muß... 
thx!"


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Du must zuerst ein "Noise-Profile" erstellen. Dafür eignet sich am besten ein Stück Sample, auf der ausschließlich die Störgeräusche zu hören sind.
Der Algorithmus analysiert dieses Spektrum und unterdrückt die entsprechenden Frequenzbereiche mehr oder weniger stark (vereinfacht gesprochen).


----------

